# настройка времени (часов) solved

## Nomad-71

Часы отстают на 4 часа 

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Moscow /etc/localtime не помогает..

конфиг /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Moscow"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

вот как-то так... Как настроить часы на верное время?

----------

## ba

вопрос не совсем понятен - отстают - подведи %) а включая телепатию:

во первых, если у тебя openrc, то 

```
echo 'Europe/Moscow' > /etc/timezone
```

во вторых 

```
/etc/init.d/clock save

rm -f /etc/adjtime

/etc/init.d/clock save
```

----------

## Nomad-71

Спасибо... в общем врезультате манипуляций, апплет показывает верное время, а команда date на 4 часа вперед... - соответвенно в ICQ и Skype время на 4 часа вперед...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Временную зону date какую показывает?

----------

## Nomad-71

MSD ... поправил часы в биосе, все стало на свои места.

----------

